

A MySQL database of everything - enjayz
https://github.com/jelveh/everything

======
zachlipton
A project like this takes an awful lot more thought than I see here. Have you
looked at efforts like Freebase and Wikibase, where people have been thinking
about these problems for many years?

~~~
enjayz
Yes, this is a very complex problem. I wanna see how far a single big database
dump can go in terms of project/definition management.

------
Paul_Morgan
I'm getting a 404 on the github link.

